# Yes! My Lexus AWD can drive on the sand!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Had a good laugh trying to get off AI OSV area today. There was an older couple in their Lexus that decided that they could drive on the sand with their AWD vehicle. They went through the on ramp gate and made it 30 or 40' before they bottomed out. This was keeping others from getting on the beach. Someone helped them and they pulled up to the air pumps yelling at each other!


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

While at Ocracoke last year there was a Jag car! full of white hairs in khakis and dress shoes that went on the north end OSV and made it about 10 feet. The wife and I laughed all day after seeing their faces as we drove around them


----------

